# Official Summer 2013 Troop Rally!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It is finally here! The Summer 2013 Troop Rally!!

Hi Friends,

Here we are finally what we have all been waiting for. We thank you in advance for what we know will be a very fun and successful Rally collecting all the things cigars, goodies and cash necessary to keep our Brave Soldiers supported like only we know how to!!

We have a pretty large prize database!

So here are the details!

*The Rally starts Wednesday May 15th and ends Midnight PST on Wednesday June 12th or later if we have not reached our goal or if the Cigars and Goodies and Cash continue to come in! So the ending date can possibly change!*

Here is how you may support the Rally in the form of Donations which can be in several forms listed below.

1. Cigars and cigar related products sent to the two addresses.

2. Cash sent in the form of Amazon Payments, Money orders or checks sent to the two addresses.

3. Goodies sent via Amazon or other places sent to the two addresses. We will be adding a wish list this week, but we can always use Jerky, Nuts, Trail Mix, Dried Fruit, Drink Mixes, Candy, Playing Cards, Baby Wipes, Hand Warmers....more will be added in the coming days.

4. Cigars purchased from any retailers and drop shipped to the two addresses.

That's the only way we have to donate now, if you need/wish to make a donation through [email protected]@il please message me and we can work it out.

Here is how we are breaking down the entries and how we are valuing the entries this is the hardest part as we are accepting several different items, Cigars, Goodies, Cash and Cigar Related Items.

*- 10 cigars is one entry.
- 25 cigars are three entries.*

Please send decent cigars we do not expect Opus X but for the most part if you would smoke it send it. If we receive premiums we will evaluate as we get them and adjust the entries to make it fair so if you send 25 cigars but they are say 8 to 10 dollar cigars you will get double entries.

So for each 10 cigars you will get a separate entry for each package of ten, there is no limit to how many entries you may have.

For Goodies we are hoping you will use Amazon or another retailer that way we will have an easy way of calculating how many entries as it will be based on how much the packaged cost you. *For every $25 spent you will receive 1 entry, for every $65 spent you will receive 3 entries.*

Cigars sent using a retailer is the same as the goodies we will have a way of valuing how many entries you get based on what you spent sending using the drop ship where you buy and ship to one of the two addresses.

*Cash is the same for every $65 sent you will receive 3 entries and we will round up for even numbers sent.*

_Mailing Addresses for Donations_

_Eastern USA:_
*
PO Box 706
Ft Meade MD 20755*

_Western USA:_
*
PO Box 79292
Corona, CA 92877*

Amazon Payment Account for Donations
[email protected]

Confirmed prizes (more may be added as we receive final word on them)

1 - Xikar XI2
2 - Pink Pony Surprise
3 - 2011 Studio Tobac Gift Set (includes Cain FF)
4 - surprise 10pk sampler
5 - Liga IPAD Case
6 - Premium Cigar Sampler (Delicious)
7 - A full box of twisted cigars from a member with a twisted mind and an island I was asked not to mention.
8 - bottle of willets family pot still or blantons bourban (pending on which i can find)
9 - Black DuPont Maxijet lighter
10 - Who the f*ck knows, but it will be awesome!
11 - BBQ Cigar Apron
12 - Cigar Art
13 - 5er VR Famoso
14 - Very Nice Bottle of Wine
15 - One of a kind Cigar Art Painting
16 - Nubber and Draw Tool Set
17 - 5er of Cuban women
18 - Oliva Sampler Set
19 - HTF Oliva Master Blend Sampler 1, 2 & 3
20 - HTF Fuenter 3 Pack
21 - 5 pack of Delicious
22 - Homemade Elderberry + Cigars
23 - Black Ops 4 Cigar Travel Humidor + Deliciousness 
24 - Cigar Family Charitable Foundation 2 Cigar coffin
25 - Cigar Family Charitable Foundation 2 Cigar coffin
26 - Ghurka Black Ops Knife+full size Ghurka Black Ops Flag+large white Ashton ashtray+Craftsmen Bench leather,cedar lined 3 finger cigar case.

So please, dig deep into those coolers for a good cause and be entered to win one of the many amazing prizes available!

*If you have any questions or concerns please shoot me a message.*


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Bumpity bump........bump :bump:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> It is finally here! The Summer 2013 Troop Rally!!
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> ...


Address for mailing donations edited.

TOMORROW IS THE BIG DAY!

LET'S GO


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wo hoooooo!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I posted this over at Stogie Friends, thought it would be useful here as well:

To everyone: please keep in mind that while troops love quality cigars, nearly everyone over there says they often don't care what they get, they just want the r&r. So if you have cigars in your stash that you don't want to smoke, but are smokeable, send them anyway. Many of the guys love flavored or infused cigars too.

*Whatever you do, don't decide NOT to send cigars because you think they're not good enough! *

Anyone looking for some good value cigars to send, consider the following:

Oba Oba natural and Maduro:
http://www.best cigar prices.com/cigar-directory/oba-oba-~-by-perdomo/oba-oba-robusto-maduro-~-made-by-perdomo-cigar/337-15785.htm

http://www.best cigar prices.com/cigar-directory/oba-oba-~-by-perdomo/oba-oba-robusto-maduro-~-made-by-perdomo-cigar/337-15785.htm

If you can't figure out the links above, google Oba Oba, they're a Best Cigar Prices store exclusive as far as I can tell.

Casa de Garcia:
CASA DE GARCIA Cigars : JRCigars.com <-I'd recommend the maduro or sumatra

Gran Habano V2002: (If you watch cbid, these can sometimes be had even cheaper)
Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 - Cigars International

PDR Sampler bundle:
Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler - Cigars International

And don't forget lots of great deals on ten packs on FreeFall:
Results for category - Free Fall - CigarBid.com

*Let's get it done!!!*


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm gonna put a box together tonight


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gordo1473 said:


> I'm gonna put a box together tonight


Thanks Gordo!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

talk to bigsarge a couple weeks a go about sending some things. Hope it all right to send them here just weighting for some more goodies to come in then I will put them together and send them out. hope they need storage :mischief:


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

:bump:

Medium Flat Rate is away!
9405503699300431819720


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Medium flat rate
Tracking 9505 5000 1837 3137 0001 28

Come on people start sending boxes. It's for the troops


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

sunday buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

9405510200828772903208

C'mon Puff. Lets get this going!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is a prize courtsy of *********** Moose. A full set of full size Monsters!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are some pics of more amazing prizes

2011 Studio Tobac World Tour set, with some uber rare Cain smokes!

















A brand new in box Dupont MaxiJet lighter in black, sexy.









A Montecristo 75th Anniversary gift set courtsey of Niceashcigar.com .


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got some nice donations last week. First I have to give a special thank you to Andy at Niceashcigar.com. They've been great supporters of us and continue to do so. They sent in this nice donations for the troops as well as a nice prize.









Next Kramer sent in 73 top quality smokes for the troops!!








Thank you!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

package number one is on the way. I would have sent both but ci is slow on shipping . I tried to use all of the room in a large flat rate
I did not put a note in the first one but both packages go together so i hope you can help me out and split them out 

tracking number 9114 9010 7574 2438 4557 53

thanks for all you guys do Eric aka thebigk


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got an amazing donation today from B. Maher of 75 premium smokes!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Got an amazing donation today from B. Maher of 75 premium smokes!


Sarge your welcome. If I can I may try to put another package together soon


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

morning bump and thank you!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bump for the morning crowd! Let's get some donations in!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all! I know there are some amazing donations waiting for me at the PO. I'll be picking them up today.

As I mentioned before tons of Troops love ACID cigars! Here is a link to a good deal on some ACIDs from CI. It even includes Free Shipping!

If you've been on the fence about what to send in here is an easy and affordable answer!
ACID - Cigars International

The infused brown bag sampler is also a great choice. Why not get both and take full advantage of the free shipping?
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/samplers/64869/cis-gourmet-infused-brown-bag-sampler/#p-90083


----------



## mb_mike (May 20, 2013)

BigSarge said:


> Hey all! I know there are some amazing donations waiting for me at the PO. I'll be picking them up today.
> 
> As I mentioned before tons of Troops love ACID cigars! Here is a link to a good deal on some ACIDs from CI. It even includes Free Shipping!


9505 5105 8378 3143 4211 41

It isn't much and they aren't infused but I wanted to do my small part in honoring our b/sotl in uniform. My newbie collection is modest so I hope they enjoy this humble contribution.

*Thank you to all who have served and are serving to protect the freedom I enjoy everyday. I am truly honored by your sacrifice. :usa2:*


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

2 large flat rate boxes on the way. 9505 5104 8398 3141 4961 60 and 9505 5104 8398 3141 4964 12


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

mb_mike said:


> 9505 5105 8378 3143 4211 41
> 
> It isn't much and they aren't infused but I wanted to do my small part in honoring our b/sotl in uniform. My newbie collection is modest so I hope they enjoy this humble contribution.
> 
> *Thank you to all who have served and are serving to protect the freedom I enjoy everyday. I am truly honored by your sacrifice. :usa2:*





bigd618 said:


> 2 large flat rate boxes on the way. 9505 5104 8398 3141 4961 60 and 9505 5104 8398 3141 4964 12


Nicely done, gents!

Michael, don't worry about quality or quantity. Every little bit helps, and most of the guys over there will tell you it doesn't matter what cigar it is, they'll be happy with just about anything. Alot of the guys don't smoke cigars ordinarily, but are just happy to have some distraction. Thanks for giving what you could!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Nicely done, gents!
> 
> Michael, don't worry about quality or quantity. Every little bit helps, and most of the guys over there will tell you it doesn't matter what cigar it is, they'll be happy with just about anything. Alot of the guys don't smoke cigars ordinarily, but are just happy to have some distraction. Thanks for giving what you could!


Very well said my friend. Thank you and thank those that donated.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

For every five people to post a DC of a medium or large flat rate in the 2013 Troop Rally Thread, I will give away a fiver! That means if ten people donate, two fiver prizes will go out!!!

Contest ends Saturday, 5/25/13 at 8pm EST/5pm PST!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cial-summer-2013-troop-rally.html#post3847200

Rules:
-Must be a medium or large flat rate
-Must have DC posted in the Troop Rally thread no later than 8pm EST/5pm PST on Saturday, 5/25/2013
-Once we hit five DCs posted, one of those donors will win a fiver. Once we hit ten, one of those five donors will win. Etc!!!

So HURRY UP AND ENTER!*

EDIT: I'm upping the ante: I will give away one fiver for EVERY five DCs posted!

*contest is posted at both here and Stogie Friends.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got some amazing donations in yesterday! I'll get them posted this weekend. Thanks to everyone for the support so far!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Donation pic time!

From Danger we received 46 cigars!









Next from Eric K. We got 35 smokes, 4 decks of playing cards, a humidor, 2 cutters, and a 3 finger case!









And last but not least we received 161 smokes and some cutters from David S., wow!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sunday funday buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll be putting together a small care package in the next couple of days out of my modest stash. and since you said you can always use playing cards, I'll be hitting up my brother, who is the security director at a casino, for some drilled/corner cut cards.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Here comes a 35 pack. 

9405 5036 9930 0441 7292 93


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome back to work, after your Memorial Day off! 

I can't think of a better way to begin the week than donating some cigars to some troops overseas! Can you?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

DSTEW said:


> Here comes a 35 pack.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0441 7292 93


thank you!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ezlevor said:


> I'll be putting together a small care package in the next couple of days out of my modest stash. and since you said you can always use playing cards, I'll be hitting up my brother, who is the security director at a casino, for some drilled/corner cut cards.


thank you sir!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received a nice donation of 10 cigars from MB_Mike. Thank you!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

One large flat rate of pipe goodness headed to Michael M.

9405 5036 9930 0441 9033


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a great donation of 35 cigars and some humi packs from DStew. Thank you!


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

BigSarge said:


> Got a great donation of 35 cigars and some humi packs from DStew. Thank you!


My pleasure. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

update!

we are in need of cash, silver and gold!

boxes won't ship themselves and the PO has declined some good ole fashion Pony Loving in exchange for stamps!

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received two big boxes stuffed full of Cigars from Jason D.! I haven't had time to count them yet but it's going to be allot! Thank you!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Extending this one more week!

June 19th for donations!

PM me with any questions.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I got some great donations this week!

From Charles S. We got a box of 20 Ramon Bueso Genesis Robustos!









And the final count from Jason D. Was 128 cigars!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We also received two generous cash donations.

Terry D. sent $132.50 and Dennis N. send $75. Thank you very much! This will get us much closer to our goals!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Pete, incoming - 9405510200881797035613


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a great donation from StoneCutter of 45 smokes today:


----------



## Aramis (Jun 9, 2013)

You guys are amazing for these care packages for deployed troops! I have my maintenance squadron anxiously awaiting the package we signed up for. Should make our friday cigar night a huge success


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Aramis said:


> You guys are amazing for these care packages for deployed troops! I have my maintenance squadron anxiously awaiting the package we signed up for. Should make our friday cigar night a huge success


Your package should be in the mail tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## Aramis (Jun 9, 2013)

I told about 3 more people about the cigar care packages...Hope that this is ok. I didn't think so many people would be so willing to enjoy a good smoke as opposed to the cigs. Is there anything I can do to help this cause? When I get home I would love to be able to be a huge part of this!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this is over!

stay tuned for prize announcements and rally totals in the next week or so!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Rock31 said:


> this is over!
> 
> stay tuned for prize announcements and rally totals in the next week or so!


:usa2:


----------

